# Goal Tycoon



## Gito (9 Settembre 2017)

Ciao ragazzi ho iniziato da poco a giocare a questo gioco manageriale di calcio online. E' un browsergame che non necessita di nessun download, ci si iscrive gratuitamente. Come in tutti i browsergame si possono spendere anche soldi per giocare ma riesci a fare tutto anche gratuitamente. La cosa particolare che lo contraddistingue da tutti gli altri giochi è che anche giocando gratis puoi riuscire a guadagnare soldi reali! 
Ovvio, non ti tiri fuori uno stipendio  ma anche solo a riuscire a guadagnare 10 euro dove lo trovi un gioco che ti paga per giocare?
Non c'è la lingua italiana ma traducendolo con Chrome non hai problemi anche se nn parli altre lingue.
E' abbastanza popolato circa 20k giocatori di tutto il mondo divisi in leghe per nazionalità ed ogni nazione è divisa in leghe con 3 competizioni, campionato, coppa nazionale e champions. Italiani siamo piu di 400 a giocarci.
Qualcuno già lo conosce o ci gioca? Nel caso se avete qualche consiglio per un neofita non mi dispiacerebbe parlarne e/o aiutarci.

Se non lo conoscete e volete provarlo basta aggiungere il "www." alla scritta qui sotto

goaltycoon.com/bestfootballgame/GITUZ


----------



## Gito (21 Novembre 2017)

In un forum di calciofili almeno qualcuno che mostrava un po di interesse me lo sarei aspettato per questo gioco. 
Ora son al 3° campionato in Lega4 ed ho guadagnato 7 euro per il momento ahah giocando gratis, se shoppi i tempi si abbreviano come in tutti i giochi ovviamente per arrivare al top e prendere i premi più consistenti.
Adesso hanno alzato anche i premi e se vinci la champions son quasi 1000 euri (500 solo se vinci la finale) e 200 euro se vinci il campionato di Lega1 piu la coppa italia altri cash.
Se vi iscrivete col mio link mi fate un piacere che prendo un bonus per l'iscrizione se no se lo prendono gli amministratori del gioco.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2017)

[MENTION=3814]Gito[/MENTION] non devi postare link esterni. Al prossimo verrai bannato.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Novembre 2017)

Ci ho dato un'occhiata e non fa decisamente per me.. gli unici giochi manageriali decenti sono OSM e SoccerManager


----------



## Gito (21 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3814]Gito[/MENTION] non devi postare link esterni. Al prossimo verrai bannato.



Scusa mi son dimenticato di togliere il www. come nel primo post è stata una dimenticanza



emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ci ho dato un'occhiata e non fa decisamente per me.. gli unici giochi manageriali decenti sono OSM e SoccerManager



Si ma in questo i soldi che guadagni li converti in euro e te li scarichi sul tuo conto paypal negli altri anche se fatti meglio non guadagni niente.


----------



## vanbasten (21 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Ci ho dato un'occhiata e non fa decisamente per me.. gli unici giochi manageriali decenti sono OSM e SoccerManager



Footballmanager non dovrebbe essere il migliore?


----------



## Gito (22 Novembre 2017)

Fabri47 ti scrivo qua perchè non posso mandare PM perchè ho meno di 500 messaggi scritti in forum.
Dammi un ora e mi faccio beccare in chat di la... dalle 14 in poi ci sono
Però potresti iscriverti col mio link almeno non perdo il bonus eh


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Footballmanager non dovrebbe essere il migliore?



Non ci ho mai giocato in quanto è a pagamento


----------



## vanbasten (22 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non ci ho mai giocato in quanto è a pagamento



Ho visto prima che l'ultima versione costa 8 euro su ebay. io ci giocavo tipo dieci anni fa ed era il massimo ma dovetti smettere perchè ci stavo troppo tempo.


----------

